# Does anyone here Hunt QUAIL?



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am writing to ask you some questions regards quail hunting. First of all what shots do you use? for example 10 lead. I'm not from America so excuse my English but do you use some cartridges that makes the lead spread out fast, which means it will not stay tight , infact it spreads immediatey.
Hope to hear from you thx


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gilmour, welcome to Nodak! North Dakota doesn't have quail as we are too cold in the winter. But some of our southern brethern need to answer this young man's questions.

Here our smallest game bird is the mourning dove and we use small shot sizes 7.5 and up, in an open choked shot gun which throws a wider pattern. Both doves and quail would have about the same body size. Our smallest upland bird is the Gray Partridge. Tell us about bird hunting on Malta


----------



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

first of all Malta is in Europe and we do not have any resident birds that we can hunt except for warblers hehe. In spring we hunt dove and quail but we do not have those in big numbers. For example in the entire season if you have a really good place for dove you would catch a 100 or so , because malta is a small island and you have to go in your own field to hunt, you know what I mean?

Birdlife Malta and Birdlife International and Europe are trying really hard to stop spring hunting and if they stiop that season what is left for us ? nothing because in september in a season you would catch 2-5 doves because we do not have much dove at that time. that is why we are mad because we do not have many birds and they want to stop hunting! We can do nothing at this point but hope for a response if this spring we are gonna hunt or not.

So can you give me some tips please regards dove hunting shots etc and another thing obviously we have to go in our own field to hunt so we have permanent blinds!!

By the way we do not have waterfowl on land either !!

comment on this please thx


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For doves I shoot trap loads (8s) in a Beretta 20 ga. O/U with improved and modified chokes. Usually partridge are taken while hunting other species with a larger shot size. In my area doves are hunted over water holes in the early evening, or pass shot when moving from grain fields to water. Doves prefer canola, millet, and sunflowers as well as weed seeds. Hunters also walk the edges of tree windbreaks and jump shoot the doves as they fly out. I have never seen a permanent blind used here, most will just wear camo and sit still behind a bush near the waters edge. Our daily limit is 15 per day in ND.
Only once have I ever seen quail and they were escapes from a game farm. There are a few fellows who use them for pointer dog training as they will return individually to the captive flock. They cannot stand our bitter winters here. We also have sharptail grouse and pheasants which are our primary upland game here on the prairie.
Many of us take our fine hunting for granted but should take a lesson from your experiance in Malta. My cousins in Sweden report the same increased restriction on hunting activities.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

When I dove hunt I use 7 1/2 lead. I use an improved cylander choke tube in my shotgun.


----------

